# Single/Double Stick Drills



## NPMantis (May 19, 2003)

Hi all,

does anyone know any good sites where I can find some good drills/techniques for single or double stick fighting?

I've tried google with not much luck, if anyone else is interested this is what I have found so far :


http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/fma/fma.html

http://www.bakerfamily4.net/kenpo/sticks.htm

http://www.the-exiles.org/manual/lang/lang.htm

http://www.yawara.com/Yawast1.html

http://www.freedom2000net.com/userp...lipinoArts.html


Anyway, many thanks for any help given, it's very much appreciated!

Regards,

NPMantis


----------



## bart (May 19, 2003)

Try searching the back issues of the Eskrima Digest for "double stick drills". A lot of stuff comes up and I'm sure that could keep you busy for a while. 

www.martialartsresource.com 

Scroll down about halfway through the page in the large pane and you'll find the link. You can tweak the search criteria a bit too to pull out drills from specific systems. Have fun.


----------



## Liam_G (May 19, 2003)

Hi, NPMantis --

Gee, I wonder what your main style is??    

I notice that you're in London, England.  I just wanted to let you know about a seminar that's coming your way later this year, the Dog Brothers: 
http://www.dogbrothers.com/cgi-bin/seminars/seminars.cgi

It's apparently being coordinated by:
http://www.krishnagodhania.com

And I notice that there is also a list of UK eskrima-related links on his site.

I also notice that you're getting into Muay Thai. One of the things the Dog Brothers are into is a predecessor of Muay Thai, which includes weapons and uses longer sticks than typical Filipino systems (36", I think).  From their site:

"KRABI KRABONG, is the weaponry and empty hand art from which Muay Thai Kickboxing descends. We are guided in this area by Ajarn Salty Dog, who is a certified instructor by the Buddaiswan Institute in Thailand. "

Best Wishes, and Good Luck!

Sincerely,
Liam Graham


----------



## NPMantis (May 21, 2003)

Thanks a lot for all your help everyone.


----------

